# Tabelle verschiebt sich



## Blumenkind (28. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe ein Design, bei dem in der Mitte das Textfeld ist und link, rechts, oben und unten eine Grafik. Alles in Tabellen eingeteilt, schön und gut sieht es aus ohne Textinhalte!

Wenn ich nun aber etwas in die Texttabelle schreibe, dann verschiebt sich der rechte Rand(GRafik) nach rechts umso mehr ich schreibe.

Mit width und height ließ sich nichts machen, woran kann das liegen, dass sich die TAbellen verschieben?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juni 2003)

Naja, irgendwo muss der Text ja hin...  

Füge einfach am Ende der Zeile <BR> und es stimmt!

Andere Lösungen gibt es auch, aber so gehts auch!


----------



## Blumenkind (28. Juni 2003)

am Ende der Zeile?

Selbst wenn ich einen Buchstaben schreibe, verschiebt sich schon der rechte Rand

Mir wäre die andere Lösung lieber

Gruß Jan

*Edit*
Also in der Mitte befindet sich eine Tabelle mit fester Weite!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juni 2003)

Einmal den Quelltext bitte oder einmen Link zum Problem.

Danke!


----------



## Blumenkind (28. Juni 2003)

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>TEst</TITLE>
<style>
body {font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size:10px; text-align:center; background-color:#CBCBCB; margin:10px; font-color:#000000;}
a {color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
a:hover {color:#8BBDCD; text-decoration:none;}
</style>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<TABLE WIDTH=620 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
        <TR>
                <TD COLSPAN=3>
                        <IMG SRC="Bilder/3d_Logo_zusammengefuegt5_01.jpg" WIDTH=620 HEIGHT=325 ALT=""></TD>
        </TR>
        <TR>
                <TD WIDTH=36  background="rand_links.jpg">
                        </TD>
                <TD WIDTH=435  bgcolor="#00703F" align="center">
                        </TD>
                <TD WIDTH=36  background="rand_rechts.jpg">
                        </TD>
        </TR>
        <TR>
                <TD COLSPAN=3>
                        <IMG SRC="Bilder/3d_Logo_zusammengefuegt5_05.jpg" WIDTH=620 HEIGHT=174 ALT=""></TD>
        </TR>
</TABLE>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juni 2003)

Erm ... ja... mhmm...


Versuch das ganze mal anderts zu lösen, dann sollte es funktionieren:

Arbeite mit einer Tabelle in einer Tabelle!

Also Du machst eine Tabelle mit einer Zelle, die das Bild als Background enthält!

<Table ..... background="bild.jpg" ....>

Und in die Tabelle packst Du die zweite Tabelle!

3 Spalte und 3 Reihen!

1 reihe : rowspan = 3

2 reihe : links und rechts = blinde Gifs als Füller und mitte dein text

3 Reihe : siehe 1 Reihe


----------



## Blumenkind (29. Juni 2003)

wenn ich rowspan=3 setze, dann befinden sich die Spalten alle nebeneinander


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Juni 2003)

Ohje, soory, wie peinlich:

Ich meinte *colspan* ...

Entschuldige, da habe ich gepennt!


----------



## Blumenkind (29. Juni 2003)

Habe nun eine zweite Tabelle außen gesetzt und colspan=3 war ja in der 1. und 3.reihe schon drin, klappt leider trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2003)

So, ich habe Dir jetzt ein Beispiel angelegt. Das sollte dann funktionieren!


----------



## Blumenkind (30. Juni 2003)

Erstmal Danke für das Beispiel!

Aber kann es sein, dass sich Tabellen gar nicht auf eine feste Größe definieren lassen?

Jedenfalls, wenn ich die Texttabelle mit Buchstaben fülle, ohne einen
 Absatz zu machen, dann verschiebt sich die Tabelle nach links und 
rechts in die Breite.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2003)

Ja, sie verschiebt sich um ein Stück, daher in der ersten und dritten Spalte *zum fixieren* die _fake.gif_ (ein transparentes Gif).
Umd den mittleren Bereich (Zelle 2) noch kleiner zu halten, einfach beide "Gifs" noch etwas in der Weite (Width) erhöhen!


----------

